

Live Blog: New Jersey Motor Vehicle Commission Votes on Anti-Tesla Rules - dgritsko
http://transportevolved.com/2014/03/11/transport-evolved-live-blog-new-jersey-motor-vehicle-commission-votes-on-anti-tesla-rules

======
dgritsko
Some context: [http://www.teslamotors.com/blog/defending-innovation-and-
con...](http://www.teslamotors.com/blog/defending-innovation-and-consumer-
choice-new-jersey)

